# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الكونفدرالية تستقبل الهلال بالاحضان

## امام اباتي

*إن شاء الله بداية بمباراة اليوم تكون الكونفدرالية قد فتحت زراعها الاول لاستقبال الهلال في إنتظار مباراة الرد لفتح الزراع الاخر.
إن شاء الله سيخسر الهلال اليوم بهدفين دون مقابل ( 2/0 )
إتذكروا كلامي دة .
.......
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ومباراة الرد بإذن الله ستكون تعادلية 0/0
ويغادر الابطال والارتماء في حضن الكونفدرالية التي سيهبط لها الاهلي القاهري ايضا وبقية العتاولة ..
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*
*

----------


## ودالامام

*ياامام والله نحن عاوزنهم يمشوا في الابطال عشان فضيحتهم تكون بجلاجل لان الكونفدرالية السنة دي تعبانه
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مش بلة الغائب قال الطائرة الماليزية في بلاد الجن الأحمر ؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالامام
					

ياامام والله نحن عاوزنهم يمشوا في الابطال عشان فضيحتهم تكون بجلاجل لان الكونفدرالية السنة دي تعبانه




ﻻﻻ يمشو وين يا حبيب 
والفضيحة في الكونفدرالية دي لأنهم ما إقتنعوا بيها يوم .
بجوها واثقيييين وعاملين فيها منقطنها وتعال شوف ليك ردم 
وتعود عبارة دة ما الهلال دة لعب عيال الشهيرة.
بس انتو شيلو الصبر وامسكو العدد من مباراة اليوم.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					





ابشر بالخير
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حمام وطار
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*والله  انا خايف عليك  يحسبوك من زمره   كجج المنتدي  يا إمام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه  

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

والله  انا خايف عليك  يحسبوك من زمره   كجج المنتدي  يا إمام 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه  




إن شاء الله ما بتحسب معاهم 
وكان دخلوني بتكون لي عادية لانو خلاص بقت ماركة مسجله باسم ناس معينين وهم عارفين روحهم..
لكن كان صدقت وجات الا تعملوا لي حوار
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

إن شاء الله ما بتحسب معاهم 
وكان دخلوني بتكون لي عادية لانو خلاص بقت ماركة مسجله باسم ناس معينين وهم عارفين روحهم..
لكن كان صدقت وجات الا تعملوا لي حوار



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بس خليها تصدق يا حبيب وحا يكون عندك دستة بتاعة حيران
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*امام انت جادي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وقع علي الأرض كوليبالي والمرمى خالي
ده شعر ياله ولا ايه

*

----------


## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*والهلال يتقدم بهدف مدثر كاريكا...

يا جماعه اهتمامكم بالجلافيط ديل ح يخليهم يغلبوا انسوهم بس براهم بطيروو
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الكورة كان طلعت تعادل البوست دة لا حقي وﻻ بعرفوا شوفوا الكجوجاب وين ....
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*اباتي انا فاتح البوست لي اسبوع ههههههههه قلت لي 2/صفر 
اهاهسي 1/1
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

اباتي انا فاتح البوست لي اسبوع ههههههههه قلت لي 2/صفر 
اهاهسي 1/1




المشكلة اني لما فتحت البوست بتاعي دة انت كنت ماف وقلت استغل غيابك دة ونمرق من الكجوجية حقتكم دي ..
لكن اول مادخلت وشوفت البوست بتاعك عرفتها مكجوجة وبوستيي مضروب ودة الحصل
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*والله يأمام لو بعدت من الناس  ديل   احسن..تمسى معاهم كده يتسعبطوا فى المحموعات يعملا لينا   زغلله..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياجماعه سيبو الهلال في حالو وﻻتهتمو به

اول مانبعد عن اﻻهتمام به سيسقط بدون محالة
                        	*

----------

